# kardaş vs arkadaş.



## winegrower

Hi! I like to sneak into the Turkish forum and see if I can make out anything, since there are many words in common between our two languages. Now I have a query regarding the words *kardaş* and *arkadaş.* I thought they were synonyms but now I am not sure. In Northern Greece where I live we use a lot the word *kardasi*, with the meaning of brother, so that the Southern mockingly call us kardasia!
Anyway could someone explain to me the meaning and the difference of these two words if any?Thanks in advance.


----------



## mrayp

kardeş = sibling in standard Turkish, though I think some dialects, especially outside of Turkey pronounce it kardaş. It's also used as a familiar form of address, like "brother" in English.

arkadaş = friend


----------



## hasansabri

yes, you are right,

kardaş=kardeş= brother= sibling

but the use of *kardaş instead of kardeş* is more peculiar to provincial area rather than cities.That is to say, more colloquial.

Ont the other side, *arkadaş *means friend=crony=chap

to sum up, you can many *arkadaş=friends* but you prefer to call few of them as *kardaş= brother *as a sign of cordiality, which shows that you regards them as much as your real brother.That's the use of difference.

all the best...


----------



## mrayp

hasansabri said:


> to sum up, you can many *arkadaş=friends* but you prefer to call few of them as *kardaş= brother *as a sign of cordiality, which shows that you regards them as much as your real brother.That's the use of difference.
> 
> all the best...



I'm going to disagree with this. People use kardeş to address complete strangers quite commonly. Example: Someone's double-parked his car, blocking another driver's exit.

"Kardeş, arabanı çekermisin?"


----------



## hasansabri

yes that's also true.

you can also call someone stranger kardeş as in the example, but it doesnt make cordial sense, it's just because you dont know the name of whom.


----------



## Rallino

There are some other ways to adress to a friend:

*Baba* n'aber ? = dude what's up ?
*Müdür* bugün iyi misin? = you're ok bro?
*Hocam* bana da bir su alır mısın? = Can you buy me a water too?

etc... None of these are super "cute" but I guess you should consider them as synonyms


----------



## winegrower

Thank you all guys. You've been very helpful!
I thought it was kardas instead of kardes because, like I said, we use the word kardasi. So when I googled kardas I saw several entries which were obviously not correct in spelling. This is the problem with search machines. No guarantee about results!


----------

